# ghostscript-gpl (wersja dla ~x86) nie kompiluje się

## matiit

```

        XCFLAGS= XINCLUDE= XLDFLAGS= XLIBDIRS= XLIBS= \

        FEATURE_DEVS= DEVICE_DEVS= DEVICE_DEVS1= DEVICE_DEVS2= DEVICE_DEVS3= \

        DEVICE_DEVS4= DEVICE_DEVS5= DEVICE_DEVS6= DEVICE_DEVS7= DEVICE_DEVS8= \

        DEVICE_DEVS9= DEVICE_DEVS10= DEVICE_DEVS11= DEVICE_DEVS12= \

        DEVICE_DEVS13= DEVICE_DEVS14= DEVICE_DEVS15= DEVICE_DEVS16= \

        DEVICE_DEVS17= DEVICE_DEVS18= DEVICE_DEVS19= DEVICE_DEVS20= \

        DEVICE_DEVS_EXTRA= \

        /bin/sh <./obj/../soobj/ldt.tr

rm -f ./bin/../sobin/libgs.so.8 

ln -s libgs.so.8.60 ./bin/../sobin/libgs.so.8 

rm -f ./bin/../sobin/libgs.so

ln -s libgs.so.8.60 ./bin/../sobin/libgs.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -DHAVE_MKSTEMP -DHAVE_HYPOT -DHAVE_FILE64 -DHAVE_FONTCONFIG -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -Wno-strict-aliasing -fno-builtin -fno-common -DHAVE_STDINT_H -DGX_COLOR_INDEX_TYPE="unsigned long long"  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -DGS_DEVS_SHARED -DGS_DEVS_SHARED_DIR=\"/usr/lib/ghostscript/8.60\" -I./obj/../soobj -I./src  -g -o ./bin/../sobin/gsc ./src/dxmainc.c -L./bin/../sobin -lgs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -DHAVE_MKSTEMP -DHAVE_HYPOT -DHAVE_FILE64 -DHAVE_FONTCONFIG -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -Wno-strict-aliasing -fno-builtin -fno-common -DHAVE_STDINT_H -DGX_COLOR_INDEX_TYPE="unsigned long long"  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -DGS_DEVS_SHARED -DGS_DEVS_SHARED_DIR=\"/usr/lib/ghostscript/8.60\" -I./obj/../soobj -I./src  -g -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -o ./bin/../sobin/gsx ./src/dxmain.c \

        -L./bin/../sobin -lgs -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0  

In file included from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkactiongroup.h:34,

                 from /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:38,

                 from ./src/dxmain.c:32:

/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:50: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

./src/dxmain.c:387: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:388: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:389: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:390: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:391: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:392: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:393: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c:395: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

./src/dxmain.c: In function 'display_size':

./src/dxmain.c:654: warning: passing argument 3 of 'gtk_signal_connect_full' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libGL.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glRasterPos2f'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDrawArrays'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glPopAttrib'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexGenfv'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXGetConfig'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glColorMask'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glClear'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDisable'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glViewport'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexImage2D'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glReadPixels'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glGetTexImage'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glPixelStorei'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glGetError'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXGetClientString'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDepthMask'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDisableClientState'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glGetString'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glEnableClientState'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXDestroyContext'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glGetTexLevelParameteriv'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXCopyContext'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glBlendFunc'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXMakeCurrent'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glReadBuffer'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glPolygonMode'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glColor4f'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glScissor'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glEnable'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glBitmap'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glGetIntegerv'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glHint'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXGetCurrentDrawable'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glStencilFunc'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glVertexPointer'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glStencilOp'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXCreateContext'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glBindTexture'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glLoadIdentity'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glColor4us'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDeleteTextures'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexParameteri'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glCopyPixels'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexEnvf'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glMatrixMode'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXQueryExtensionsString'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glGenTextures'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXQueryVersion'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glPushAttrib'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDrawBuffer'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glFlush'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glClearColor'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glCopyTexSubImage2D'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexParameterfv'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glScalef'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTranslatef'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXQueryExtension'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glPushMatrix'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glLoadMatrixf'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glShadeModel'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexSubImage2D'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glDepthRange'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXSwapBuffers'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glPopMatrix'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glOrtho'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glClearStencil'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glXGetCurrentContext'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexGeni'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexEnvfv'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glTexCoordPointer'

/usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1: undefined reference to `glFinish'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [bin/../sobin/gsx] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.60-r1/work/ghostscript-8.60'

make: *** [so] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.60-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1696:  Called dyn_compile

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1034:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                        ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ghostscript-gpl-8.60-r1.ebuild, line  131:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 so all || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.60-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

xmat / # 

```

```
xmat / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.17 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-ARCH i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-ARCH i686 unknown

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Nov 2007 10:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/home/mat/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa atm berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dhcp dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap mad midi mikmod moznopango mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pci pcmcia pcre pdf pertty png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userlocales utf8 vcd vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xml2 xorg xv zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="nv" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

xmat / # 
```

----------

## munkifunek

Zmień w make.conf

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

na

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1"
```

http://poradnik.telewizor.eu

i zobacz czy ruszy.Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matiit

dałem 

```
 MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -uND world
```

I ten sam błąd.

----------

## n0rbi666

hm hm

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libGL.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link) 
```

Jaką masz kartę grafiki ? Jakich sterowników używasz?

----------

## matiit

Gefroce 440mx

Sterowniki 96.43 ze strony nvidii

----------

